# First show with my horse 2 weeks away!!



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

I have my first schooling type show with my newest horse Ace 2 weeks from now, June 9. I'm super excited for it! We've been working hard all winter and I think we're finally ready! I'm not expecting to come out with only blue ribbons; placing would be nice, but I really just want to do well with my horse and feel like we've accomplished something. So, with that, just a few things I need help with...
1) He gets anxious after cantering, sometimes trotting, and when I bring him back down to the walk, he tries to speed up again. I've been trying to fix this by anytime he starts to speed up, I stop him and back him up, then make him stand a few seconds. Is this what I should be doing? Any ideas on how to get rid of this before the show?
2) What if something goes wrong during the show, like if he tries to drift off the rail (which he sometimes does.) Should I try to get him back on the rail, or should I just go with it? Does it look better if you try to fix something, or let it happen but make it look calm and smooth?

Other than that I think we've got it. He has gorgeous gaits that I can't wait to show off! We'll be showing in a W/T hunt seat class, an open W/T class, and a western pleasure class. Wish me luck!


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

The stop-and-back technique can majorly backfire on you.

I have one of those horses that someone trained that way, and let me tell you it took a long time to get that mare to stop flying in reverse anytime she thought she did something wrong. Don't do it. It's just going to get your horse anticipating backing up every time you stop, and that's going to kill you in pattern classes.

It's a schooling show. If he drifts off the rail, fix it. If he doesn't want to walk when he is supposed to walk than make him walk the whole class if you have to. Schooling shows are to fix the issues in a show setting that you can't get at home.


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

anything else?


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

Do you have a professional or an experienced friend who could guide you?


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm taking lessons on him with a good instructor. I haven't had one in a few weeks because it's been so hot here, but I will soon. Maybe she can help.


----------

